# Please help, having trouble putting my swf menu on my website



## blackduckswife (Jun 11, 2006)

Hi, I made this wonderful transitional menu with my images and it works fine on my local directory but I cannot for the life of me get it to work on my website. I have put both the html and swf files in the directory but it still isnt working. I am a bit of a newbie to flash so please be gentle...

it should be on http://www.captureyou.com.au/services.html/


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

Hello!

Try changing the local paths to absolute ones. 

So where this is:


```
<EMBED src="becs.swf"
```

try this:


```
<EMBED src="http://www.captureyou.com.au/becs.swf"
```
Let me know how you get on!


----------

